# TSD readings?



## Gary Nelson (13 Sep 2012)

This maybe a silly question, but what should be the ideal TDS readings in a planted tank? If there is such a thing as a general good reading?

My G6 indicates 906! My weekly water change is due tomorrow and I expect going from last weeks water change it will drop to around 730 ish.

I'm a bit confused here, can anyone advise or shed some light


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Sep 2012)

Your G6 is telling you the Electric Conductivity not the TDS gary, while i believe they are closely related (and may even have a conversion??)  they read differently.  My G6 used to show 650 after WC and 750-800 by the end of the week which in TDS terms was 200-250 beginning of week and 350 ish by the end of the week if i believe the G6 and TDS pen and remember correctly (g6 is gone now)

Cue an expert with the science....


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Sep 2012)

some info here
http://www.firstrays.com/tds_and_ec.htm


----------



## Ady34 (13 Sep 2012)

Yeah as said above g6 measures conductivity and TDS is a measurement of the total dissolved solids. My g6 used to read 500+ by the end of the week but TDS measured by my TDS pen was less than 250 ppm. I tended to ignore my g6 as a reading more use it to see if it changed unusually. Depending on why you need to know I'd opt for a TDS pen.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Sep 2012)

If you go with soft water i would target 120 on tds. With a bit colder water around 21-24 celsius you will see brilliant health on plants


----------



## Gary Nelson (14 Sep 2012)

Cheers for the info guys, I think I'm understanding this a bit more now


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Sep 2012)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> This maybe a silly question, but what should be the ideal TDS readings in a planted tank? If there is such a thing as a general good reading?
> 
> My G6 indicates 906! My weekly water change is due tomorrow and I expect going from last weeks water change it will drop to around 730 ish.
> 
> I'm a bit confused here, can anyone advise or shed some light


I've never seen any correlation between TDS and plant health. There is a small number of species that do best in low alkalinity, such as R. macandra and Tonina, but TDS/Conductivity are measurements best ignored from a plant health perspective. Concentrate more on CO2/flow distribution and nutrition. Conductivity readings are mostly irrelevant.

Cheers,


----------

